# Wrathful Healing weapon enhancement



## kreynolds (Jun 6, 2002)

For those of you that have seen this enhancement from Enemies and Allies, half the damage the weapon deals heals you an equal amount. My question is this...when figuring up how many points of damage you get healed, first you have to figure out how much total damage you dealt to the target, but does flaming or shock get counted in there?

Wrathful Healing is a +3 modifier so I figured it wouldn't matter what kind of damage was involved, so long as the weapon delivered it. What do you peeps think?


----------



## Lord Ben (Jun 6, 2002)

Yoiks!  My PC would have loved that in the Temple of EE.  12-20x2 crits with a falchion and now he could have gotten 12-25hp back with each swing?  I don't like that weapon.  Ouch...

I don't think the energy damage should count.  Holy or unholy might, but I'd lean towards only pure weapon damage.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 6, 2002)

Lord Ben said:
			
		

> *but I'd lean towards only pure weapon damage. *




Oooh. Good point. I didn't think about how nasty that could get. You're probably right. It probably only takes into account the regular weapon damage.


----------



## mzsylver (Jun 6, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *What do you peeps think? *




mmm... sneak attack healing...

*I AM THE UNKILLABLE ROGUE COMBAT MACHINE!!!*

well i guess you could disintegrate, dominate, etc etc me too...


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wrathful Healing weapon enhancement*



			
				mzsylver said:
			
		

> *mmm... sneak attack healing...
> 
> I AM THE UNKILLABLE ROGUE COMBAT MACHINE!!!*




Hehehe. That's why I changed my mind.


----------



## mikebr99 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wrathful Healing weapon enhancement*



			
				mzsylver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> mmm... sneak attack healing...
> 
> ...




heh...
Or Raging Barbarian/Rogue sneak attack healing...


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Wrathful Healing weapon enhancement*



			
				mikebr99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> heh...
> Or Raging Barbarian/Rogue sneak attack healing... *




I want one for a Frenzied Beserker.


----------



## mikebr99 (Jun 6, 2002)

Ouch...

Can you see this enchantment on a Giant's Sword? That's a lot of healing...


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Wrathful Healing weapon enhancement*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *I want one for a Frenzied Beserker.   *




YEAH BABY YEAH!!!


----------



## Xarlen (Jun 6, 2002)

Well, if you want just a little, there's an enchantment in the Magic of Faerun that's Vampiric. Adds +1d4 damage, that you're healed. Or, is it a +2? Can't remember.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 6, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *Well, if you want just a little, there's an enchantment in the Magic of Faerun that's Vampiric. Adds +1d4 damage, that you're healed. Or, is it a +2? Can't remember. *




It's only +2. There's a small but kinda neat difference between the two though. Wrathful Healing only heals you to your max hit points. Vampiric will heal you to your maximum, then all other points you gain from the weapon are temporary hit points that last for 1 hour.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's only +2. There's a small but kinda neat difference between the two though. Wrathful Healing only heals you to your max hit points. Vampiric will heal you to your maximum, then all other points you gain from the weapon are temporary hit points that last for 1 hour. *




So, we place them both on the same weapon.  Who said we needed clerics?


----------



## Xarlen (Jun 6, 2002)

Well, then your sword'd be a +6 enchantment equivilent. Yeesh.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 6, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, we place them both on the same weapon.  Who said we needed clerics? *




Hehe. Actually, it's too bad that temporary hit points don't stack, know what I'm sayin'? I can picture the faces of my players right now...

"Aw, damn! It's the frickin' goblin that just won't die!"


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 6, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *Well, then your sword'd be a +6 enchantment equivilent. Yeesh. *




No problem. Just spend the other four points on flaming/shocking/screaming/frost.


----------



## Xarlen (Jun 6, 2002)

And then spend 4 rounds juicing it up.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 6, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *And then spend 4 rounds juicing it up.  *




Yup!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *And then spend 4 rounds juicing it up.  *




With Haste you can activate two a round.


----------



## The Iron Mark (Jun 7, 2002)

Or you can go by what the Sage said and activate them all in one round


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 7, 2002)

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *Or you can go by what the Sage said and activate them all in one round  *




Where and when did he say that? As far as I know, he said the exact opposite.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 7, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *Hehe. Actually, it's too bad that temporary hit points don't stack, know what I'm sayin'? I can picture the faces of my players right now...
> 
> "Aw, damn! It's the frickin' goblin that just won't die!"  *




WOOHOO!!! The temporary hit points from a Vampiric weapon *do* stack! Oh man that is just so frickin' cool! 

I was browsing the FAQ, so just in case some of you didn't know, it's on page 25, bottom right hand corner.

Disclaimer: If you already knew this, just accept that I'm dense and leave it be, please.


----------



## James McMurray (Jun 7, 2002)

Heck, if you've got a +10 weapon, surely you can afford a glove of storing to keep it in, so its always on. Adding storing to a glove only costs 4,000. Just be sure to either use one of those plusses for Sure Striking, or get a clerical buddy to cast Greater Magic Weapon on it (or use the DR Penetration feat from the ELH).


----------



## Crothian (Jun 7, 2002)

James McMurray said:
			
		

> *(or use the DR Penetration feat from the ELH). *




What the heck is that?


----------



## gamecat (Jun 7, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Where and when did he say that? As far as I know, he said the exact opposite. *




kreynolds, this is why I dislike the sage.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 7, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *kreynolds, this is why I dislike the sage. *




Maybe you should dislike the people that lost the email reply or forgot where it was that he said that.


----------



## kreynolds (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey folks. Remember this? Any new opinions?


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2003)

I think it counts regular damage, not bonus damage like elemental enhancements or sneak attack.

(you can now officially activate all the elemental powers of your sword and leave them on all the time like I always said you could)


----------



## kreynolds (Sep 19, 2003)

Archer said:
			
		

> (you can now officially activate all the elemental powers of your sword and leave them on all the time like I always said you could)




Yup. I dig that.


----------



## Darklone (Sep 19, 2003)

Arr matey, gimme a wrathful cutlass ev'ry day!

Feel my wrath...


----------



## Blue Sky (Sep 19, 2003)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> Maybe you should dislike the people that lost the email reply or forgot where it was that he said that.



 Dragon 311, pg 102

"Most such weapons probably are made so that the wielders can activate all three powers simultaneously, or activate them one at a time, as desired."


----------



## kreynolds (Sep 19, 2003)

Blue Sky said:
			
		

> "Most such weapons probably are made so that the wielders can activate all three powers simultaneously, or activate them one at a time, as desired."




D00d. Do you have any idea how _old_ this thread is? Back then, them was the rules.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 20, 2003)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> D00d. Do you have any idea how _old_ this thread is? Back then, them was the rules.



You thread necromancer... 

Me, I noticed that it was an ancient thread as soon as I saw gamecat writing in red.  Good times...


----------

